# Cannot Access Rental in Kindle for PC!!



## josephkhan (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi. I can't access a textbook I rented on my Kindle for PC program. I had rented it a couple years ago, and then did not need it again until recently. I re-rented it, only to find that my Kindle of PC does not want to open it. I hate the textbook too, but I still need it open.

When I open Kindle for PC, it says Expired. I go to Tools -> Manage Your Kindle..., go to the textbook, and tell it to deliver to all my devices. I refresh my Library in my Kindle for PC, and the Expired tag disappears at the little download icon appears instead. I click that...and nothing happens. I clicked it and left it for half a day and nothing happens. The options to go into the book and read it do nothing as whttps://192168ll.onl/ https://xender.vip/ https://testmyspeed.onl/
ell. If I close Kindle for PC and reopen it, the Expired tag is back. I can rinse and repeat the above steps as many times as I want and the same things happen.

Clicking "Sync and Check for New Items" does not solve it. Clicking refresh on the Library does not solve it. Clicking "Check for Problems..." does not solve it.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never done a rental, but my understanding is that you paid an amount -- smaller than the purchase cost -- and would have access to the title for a fixed period of time. After that, you don't any more, unless you pay to rent it for a further period of time. If you initially rented it a couple years ago, chances are you need to pay again to have access to it again.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

He already said he "re-rented" the textbook and the expired tag disappears but still won't open.

Having never rented a book, I don't have any advice other than to call Customer Service. Sorry.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> He already said he "re-rented" the textbook and the expired tag disappears but still won't open.
> 
> Having never rented a book, I don't have any advice other than to call Customer Service. Sorry.


Ah! missed that. sorry. I'm at a loss, then. 

Is it available on another kindle or Fire device? Or another tablet with the kindle app? It may just not be compatible with Kindle for PC for some reason -- though I can't imagine why not.


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

I wonder if the textbook needs to be downloaded again?

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have to preface that I don't use K4PC to read anything. But I have had it happen on my kindles with regular library loans before. Meaning, I checked out a book at some point, then checked it out again some weeks later after it was expired and tried to click the link on my kindle. I could not access the book until I went and told it to send to the device again. If that makes sense. I don't know about textbooks, but with regular library loans, they keep what I call a ghost copy in the cloud. So that they can keep any notes one might have made. I just assume that it needs a new rent code thingamachingie. So try to send it again to the device. From the account that is.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

josephkhan said:


> Hi. I can't access a textbook I rented on my Kindle for PC program. I had rented it a couple years ago, and then did not need it again until recently. I re-rented it, only to find that my Kindle of PC does not want to open it. I hate the textbook too, but I still need it open.
> 
> When I open Kindle for PC, it says Expired. *I go to Tools -> Manage Your Kindle..., go to the textbook, and tell it to deliver to all my devices.* I refresh my Library in my Kindle for PC, and the Expired tag disappears at the little download icon appears instead. I click that...and nothing happens. I clicked it and left it for half a day and nothing happens. The options to go into the book and read it do nothing as well. If I close Kindle for PC and reopen it, the Expired tag is back. I can rinse and repeat the above steps as many times as I want and the same things happen.
> 
> ...


I just re-read the section I have bolded. How many devices did you send to besides your PC? I seem to remember that many textbooks are limited to being downloaded to one device at a time. If that's true for this one, you need to figure out which device it did download to, delete it from that one, and resend it to only your PC. Just a thought ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> I just re-read the section I have bolded. How many devices did you send to besides your PC? I seem to remember that many textbooks are limited to being downloaded to one device at a time. If that's true for this one, you need to figure out which device it did download to, delete it from that one, and resend it to only your PC. Just a thought ...


Excellent point -- that sounds familiar to me as well, though, as noted, I've never rented any books.

And Atunah's point is well made, too -- I love the idea of a 'ghost copy'. It's even there if you return the book, in your archive/kindle account, but you can't access it unless you buy it or borrow it again. Though it does sound like you did re-rent it -- so you should have access.


----------



## farnandez (11 mo ago)

josephkhan said:


> Hi. I can't access a textbook I rented on my Kindle for PC program. I had rented it a couple years ago, and then did not need it again until recently. I re-rented it, only to find that my Kindle of PC does not want to open it. I hate the textbook too, but I still need it open.


Formatting of a book, and compatibility, are determined by the author/publisher. If your device is not compatible, the book can't be read on that device. The book's listing page will specify 'Available on these devices...' You'll need to use one of those.


----------

